
Data Is the New Oil - giacaglia
https://medium.com/datadriveninvestor/data-is-the-new-oil-1227197762b2
======
rexreed
Interesting article but hate that title - Data is not the new oil. Read a good
refute here: [https://medium.com/cognilytica/no-data-is-not-the-new-
oil-86...](https://medium.com/cognilytica/no-data-is-not-the-new-
oil-8621cb343941)

A better title for this article would be ImageNet Has Been Solved, onto the
Next Challenge

